# First outing with my new toy - impressed so far



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been away for a while, been really busy with work and stuff but really needed to take my new 70-300 VR for a ride. I managed to visit the zoo yesterday and here's some of the photographs I managed to process yesterday. My first impressions were that VR makes the image soft, might be I'm using it wrong but it was off for almost all the shots that I liked.
#2 was the only case where I needed the VR due to the extremely low light.

My habits of manual focus were getting the better of me, so after a while of struggling with the AF I decided to go full manual, never thought that'd happen once I get this lens 

And my humble apologies for the absence of kitties, I couldn't finish editing all my shots.. I'll make up for them in a few days.. In the meanwhile any feedback or C&C is more than welcome 

#1 A few Mandarin Ducks






#2. Blue and Yellow Macaw






#3 Rhinocerous Portrait





#4 Growing up - Juvenile Painted Stork





#5 Throwing a temper tantrum





#6. Wings of Darkness






#7. Chimp Portrait


----------



## ronlane (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice set Raj. Congrats on the new glass.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nice set Raj. Congrats on the new glass.


 Thanks Ron


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 24, 2014)

nice


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 24, 2014)

Fantastic shots Raj!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 24, 2014)

You have developed some mad skills, Raj!
These are terrific; my favorites are the mandarin ducks and the rhino, although I do wish there was just a little more room to the right of the rhino's nose.


----------



## goooner (Oct 24, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd say you showed that lens who's boss.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2014)

Good outing with the new lens! I'm happy for you man!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

TheStunch said:


> nice





goooner said:


> Great shots!


Thanks guys, much appreciated!  


Msteelio91 said:


> Fantastic shots Raj!


Thanks Matt!  -> I really miss my old green smileys 


Braineack said:


> I'd say you showed that lens who's boss.


 Ah well, if you say so! Thanks Braineack.



Derrel said:


> Good outing with the new lens! I'm happy for you man!


Thanks a lot Derrel, you guys are so supportive! 
BTW didn't you have the same lens? What did you think about the VR, does it make the image soft or am I doing something wrong? I observed that even below 1/50 I was getting sharper pictures handheld without VR than with VR, if I used a timer to press the shutter (which I usually do) and controlled my breathing and posture properly. Any comments?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> You have developed some mad skills, Raj!
> These are terrific; my favorites are the mandarin ducks and the rhino, although I do wish there was just a little more room to the right of the rhino's nose.


Thanks Sharon, compliments from you super photographers always keeps me inspired to waste even more money on new gears..  It's good that I'm not a billionaire.. I'd end up buying Nikon or something! 

And those were my favorites too! You want more space in front of the nose, I think I can make that happen. I'll get to it once I return from work.


----------



## baturn (Oct 24, 2014)

Great set, Raj. I agree completely with Sharon and If possible would also like to see more of the stork.


----------



## snerd (Oct 24, 2014)

Amazing what some good glass will do for us mediocre photographers, huh?!  

Great shots!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

baturn said:


> Great set, Raj. I agree completely with Sharon and If possible would also like to see more of the stork.


Thanks Brian, I may have another one of the stork, but I don't know whether I have a full body portrait or not. It's really tough to get a good shot behind the small nets.. I'll try to find one for sure! 



snerd said:


> Amazing what some good glass will do for us mediocre photographers, huh?!
> 
> Great shots!


"A mediocre photographer with a good glass"That's really catchy!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 24, 2014)

No kittens???  I'm going to have to re-evaluate our friendship now Raj. 


Seriously great shots! Love the rhino. You are doing so awesome with your photography!!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> No kittens???  I'm going to have to re-evaluate our friendship now Raj.


Oooh boy! Can't let you do that now, can I? 
Here's one especially for you mademoiselle, I hope this will delay any such misfortunes!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 24, 2014)

Lovely set! "Mandarin ducks" is just delightful, definitely my favorite.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 24, 2014)

those are all excellent.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Yayy @ you getting back in the saddle again.  Happy shooting


----------



## pjaye (Oct 25, 2014)

And now we are good again. Close call Raj. Love the kitty!


----------



## Hunter58 (Oct 25, 2014)

These are very nice.  I used that lens for a long time (still do from time to time) and I have no complaints at all.  It will give you some great shots.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 25, 2014)

You seem to improve with each post.  Nice set.  Ed


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 25, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> You seem to improve with each post.  Nice set.  Ed



I agree. I see nothing but improvement every time Raj. Nicely done [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## BillM (Oct 25, 2014)

Well done Raj and congrats on the new glass. For me #2 is a winner, could you have taken a step to the right to get that fence or whatever it is out of the frame ?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 25, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Lovely set! "Mandarin ducks" is just delightful, definitely my favorite.


Thanks Jazz, that's my fav too.. Those birds are so beautiful, I think they should get half the credit!  


dannylightning said:


> those are all excellent.


Thanks Danny 


JacaRanda said:


> Yayy @ you getting back in the saddle again.  Happy shooting


Thank you kind sir, it's been a while since I went to the zoo! 


symplybarb said:


> And now we are good again. Close call Raj. Love the kitty!


Thanks barb, I'm relieved! 


Hunter58 said:


> These are very nice.  I used that lens for a long time (still do from time to time) and I have no complaints at all.  It will give you some great shots.


Thanks Hunter, I'll ask you the same question then, did you feel the VR was making your photographs soft or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 25, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> You seem to improve with each post.  Nice set.  Ed


Thanks Ed for the nice words, it means a lot! 


D-B-J said:


> I agree. I see nothing but improvement every time Raj. Nicely done [emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks a lot Jake, you guys are my inspiration. Everytime I head out, I just try to match the standards that you guys have set here.. 


BillM said:


> Well done Raj and congrats on the new glass. For me #2 is a winner, could you have taken a step to the right to get that fence or whatever it is out of the frame ?


Thanks Bill  I'm afraid not though, there was only rusty cage right side of the macaws, I was trying to include as little of man made things as possible. I did think about removing the fence in photoshop, but as it turned out, I wasn't skilled enough


----------

